# I just want to connect with someone who understands DP/DR



## kathrynlove33 (Aug 23, 2015)

I've felt very alone since this all started 3 1/2 months ago. I've had these episodes periodically since I was about 12 or 13, only just being diagnosed with DP/DR a few months ago. Learning about the disorder has proved both uplifting, and defeating all at the same time. My biggest issue is feeling like I'm going to lose my sh*t at any moment, and that alone is terrifying. I feel very fuzzy mentally, I'm always tired, and I just hate feeling like I'm dreaming all the time. It's such a nightmare. The scariest aspect for me is the derealization part of this disorder. Feeling like the world around me is unreal is very unnerving.

I guess I just need the hope that things will get better. Thank you to any, and all feedback, support, suggestions and advice.


----------



## leafjerky (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey I struggled with this about 5 years ago and it went away. I was going through some kinda stressful times and it came back this summer. It's still here but I don't panic as bad. I'm hoping it will go away again with time. I just have to keep reminding myself that it's not going to kill me but the derealization part sucks the worst. I mean it's stupid but yet I keep thinking about it? I constantly wonder why and whats wrong with me. I hate it so much but you are not alone and we will all get through this. -David


----------



## kathrynlove33 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you, David. I've had relapses myself. But always seem to come out of this. I know I will again, I just hate that I can't put a timeline on it. Each day is different for me. We got this! -Kat


----------



## Monkey (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello I got my first one at the same age as you I have also felt as if I would lose it but I never have, I also feel the same way about every thing around me being unreal, I would suggest bach rescue remedy it calmed me down when I thought I would lose it.


----------

